# Malvern - Change of Pitch



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

For those camping with MHF, our pitch has been changed from that shown on the plan.

We are now situated in the arena at the Right Hand Side of the Showground Entrance.
After entering Yellow Gate and checking in, follow the road around to the Showground Entrance. after passing through the entrance, turn sharp right and enter the arena through the Right Hand Gate.
Medium to large Motorhomes are advised to continue up the road until the Pavilions , turn around and head back along the road to our pitch.

There are notices posted along the road, and also on the fence of our pitch.

Have a good Journey


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Rob, 

Ros and I will be leaving Somerset around 3:30 tomorrow so depending on the traffic we hope to be with you around 5:30. I am sure we will find you all. 

I have been assured my tickets are waiting for me on the gate due to a mix up at the Warners office so fingers crossed! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Rob thanks for the update. Providing Mavis (the satnav)  does her job we should be with you approx 13.00 on Thursday.

Regards

Alan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

AlanandJean said:


> Hi Rob thanks for the update. Providing Mavis (the satnav)  does her job we should be with you approx 13.00 on Thursday.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Alan


Goodness for the minute I thought I was going to sit and give directions ---why do you call your Sat/Nav Mavis. :wink:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

It's probably better than some of the things I call mine when it sends me up silly dirt tracks. See you there around 2pm providing satnav behaves. :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update Rob - we'll be there 2pm ish.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks RobMD - See you there approx 11am.

Regards

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info
Should be with you 12 ish Friday

Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump so members are more likely to see this.


----------

